# From the Earth to the Table: John Ash's Wine Country Cuisine



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of From the Earth to the Table: John Ash's Wine Country Cuisine by John Ash, with Sid Goldstein

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

